# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الصحة > طبيبك النفسي >  حلم يتكرر

## العيون الحزينه

فى البدايه احب ان ارسل تحيه لك يا دكتور عادل واشيد بمجهوداتك فى المنتدى انا ايضا احلم بحلم متكرر وهو انى فى امتحان لا استطيع الاجابه عليه وفى معظم الاحلام بيكون امتحان رياضهوللعلم انا اكرة الرياضه وكنت خايبه فيها  وللعلم ايضا انا حاصله على مؤهل عالى ويتكرر معى الحلم باننى اذاكر ثانويه عامهوعندما يقترب الامتحان اكون مش مذاكرة واقرر عدم دخول الامتحان

----------


## boukybouky

اهلاً بك أختي الكريمة

يمكنك الإطلاع علي هذا الموضوع 

الأحلام

أدام الله عليك راحة البال

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## العيون الحزينه

> اهلاً بك أختي الكريمة
> 
> يمكنك الإطلاع علي هذا الموضوع 
> 
> الأحلام
> 
> أدام الله عليك راحة البال
> 
> في رعاية الله ،،،


اشكرك جدا اختى العزيزة على مرورك الكريم وقد اطلعت فعلا على موضوع الاحلام واستفدت منه كثيرالكى منى جزيل الشكر وللدكتور عادل خالص التقدير على مجهوداته وارائه النافعه لنا جميعا

----------

